# 2019 field nationals?



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

I heard it's going to be in Yankton and they are swapping years with Darrington

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

When talking about "Field Nationals" need to be more specific.

The 2019 NFAA National Outdoor (Field) will be at Yankton July 26th, 27th and 28th of 2019. 
The 2020 NFAA National Outdoor Field will be at Darrington, Washington on July 24th, 25th, and 26th of 2020.

Last I heard, USAA hadn't made final decision on location of 2019 USAA National Field.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*Do you think it's possible that this will be the moment when all NFAA Field Nationals will be held in Yankton? I thought Bruce Cull wanted the 75th Nationals to be at Yankton? (73rd annual NFAA Outdoor National Field Championships in Mechanicsburg, PA July 25-29, 2018.) So, the 73rd was held in 2018. The 74th will be in Yankton 2019. Leaving the 75th in 2020 at Darrington....*


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

equilibrium said:


> *Do you think it's possible that this will be the moment when all NFAA Field Nationals will be held in Yankton? I thought Bruce Cull wanted the 75th Nationals to be at Yankton? (73rd annual NFAA Outdoor National Field Championships in Mechanicsburg, PA July 25-29, 2018.) So, the 73rd was held in 2018. The 74th will be in Yankton 2019. Leaving the 75th in 2020 at Darrington....*


I've heard they are swapping years because WA field worlds will be in Yankton in 2020, so they are working on having Yankton ready for that event. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is quote from a message from NFAA Councilman:

On August 30, 2018 there was a NFAA Council phone conference call to discuss and vote to switch the 2019 and 2020 NFAA National Outdoor Tournament locations. A motion was made and second to switch the rotation between Darrington and Yankton for the years 2019 and 2020. The motion was approved by the NFAA Council.
The 2019 NFAA National Outdoor Field will be a three-day tournament hosted in Yankton, South Dakota on July 26th, 27th and 28th of 2019. The 2020 NFAA National Outdoor Field will be a three-day tournament hosted by the Darrington Archers in Darrington, Washington on July 24th, 25th, and 26th of 2020.

So pretty certain 2020 WILL be at Darrington.


----------



## equilibrium (Oct 31, 2006)

*I hear what you're saying wa-prez and I hope your right. I think Darrington better get on the ball and be proactive for the 2020 Field Nationals. Just like this swap came up, it (a NFAA Council phone conference call to discuss and vote to switch the 2020 NFAA National Outdoor Tournament location) can happen again. *


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am not happy as I had already made arrangements for the 2019 Nationals at Darrington.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I just realized that there are several people I need to tell in Oregon and California before they make arrangements.


----------



## Demmer3 (Apr 23, 2017)

Switching back to 3 days only again?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes, both the 2019 NFAA Outdoor National (at Yankton) and 2020 NFAA Outdoor National (at Darrington) will be three-day events, per message from NFAA.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

I thought that was the problem. Darrington could not host 5 days and Yankton wanted 5. Yankton is still going to be 3 best out of 5.
I may be wrong.


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

fmoss3 said:


> I thought that was the problem. Darrington could not host 5 days and Yankton wanted 5. Yankton is still going to be 3 best out of 5.
> I may be wrong.


From the NFAA website:

Join us at the 74th annual NFAA Outdoor National Field Championships in Yankton, SD July 26-28, 2019. This 3–day tournament features 1 field, 1 hunter, and 1 animal round. Participants are required to shoot one of each round.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I told three more archers last night during Thanksgiving dinner that the Nationals was changed from Darrington to Yangton in 2019. They were not happy and will not count on Darrington for 2020. There is nothing to keep Bruce from having the Nationals changed to Yangton in 2020. You know that he wants it there permanently. We made plans for Vegas and Redding after dinner but nothing for the Nationals.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

That is a council vote and not a Bruce vote so I would suggest that you talk to your councilman and the rest as well. Phone calls don't cost much...


----------



## lizard (Jul 4, 2003)

Are we talking USA Archery's National Field or NFAA National Field?


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Nfaa


----------

